# Just finished...WOW!



## Orcrist (Jun 9, 2004)

I gotta say my expectations for this book were not very high, because I'd read the first page or so at the library one time and I thought it would be like a text book, laying down nothing but history and facts. But man, was I wrong! I truly could not put it down, and "Of Beren and Luthien" might be one of the best stories I've ever read from any novel.

I am in awe at Tolkien's work moreso now than after reading LOTR and the Hobbit, and this book has really filled in some of the historical details in the other books that I never understood.

As Tolkien so liked to write, I was enthralled by this book at even its worst moments (and 'worst' is a relative term) .

Thread cleaned up of political commentry, which was moved here.

-- Gorthaur


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 9, 2004)

Orcrist said:


> I gotta say my expectations for this book were not very high, because I'd read the first page or so at the library one time and I thought it would be like a text book, laying down nothing but history and facts. But man, was I wrong! I truly could not put it down, and "Of Beren and Luthien" might be one of the best stories I've ever read from any novel.
> 
> I am in awe at Tolkien's work moreso now than after reading LOTR and the Hobbit, and this book has really filled in some of the historical details in the other books that I never understood.
> 
> As Tolkien so liked to write, I was enthralled by this book at even its worst moments (and 'worst' is a relative term) .


I'm glad you enjoyed the book so much! 

Barley


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 9, 2004)

Well I have noticed that all people who have read The Silmarillion like it even more than LOTR.And I understand them,The Silmarillion is my favourite book,I cannot explain in a few words why,but maybe because Tolkien's world there is so real.

It is normal that you like it so much


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 10, 2004)

Reading a republican point of view is suddenly not troubling when it is at the bottum of a post that shows Orcist has seen the beauty of _The Silmarillion_. So much so, that he/she felt a need to tell us all. This is my favorite kind of thread at this forum! To see any new reader show enthusiasm or passion for the stuff, is as good as it comes.

I am curious, Orcist. Which part would you say was (relatively) the worst?

Indeed Gil-Galad, it is better than _The Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 10, 2004)

On to the topic at hand...
Yeah, I too liked the Silmarillion more than Lord of the Rings- probably for the sole reason that it covers more material, since it covers such a long timeframe. Once you've read LotR two or three times, you've pretty much covered and understood 95% of the material. But the Silmarillion is stacked full of all sorts of goodies, and with all the supporting text that can be read with it, there's enough reading to keep you busy for years.


----------



## cardanas (Jun 10, 2004)

i just bought the silmarrilion
im really looking forward to it
is it really his finest work?


----------



## Eternity (Jun 10, 2004)

cardanas said:


> i just bought the silmarrilion
> im really looking forward to it
> is it really his finest work?



Well, I think it is.  If you are interested in elves, you´ll like it. It´s sad and great story. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 10, 2004)

To Cardanas: Take a lot of time and patience with The Silmarillion, it's worth it! 


Barley


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 11, 2004)

Caradnas,take your tiem with The Sil and don't be despaired after the first 40 pages.They are difficult to be read but then the book becomes really great


----------

